# I have real easy Q .Help me out plZ



## Shadowfiend (Aug 26, 2020)

Hello guys and tnx for your time
I am begginer in programing and i planing on changeing my pc since its a ddr2 with e5700 cpu !!
i know its just because of my economy condition (i live in iran)and i am senior electronic engineering student ...i only get paid like 150$ a month .
So in one hand i can get ga-h81 motherboard +i5 4690 +8gb of ddr3ram ans SSD OR Asus-h110 +i5 6100(or i3 6th gen iam not sure which one is better for me) +8gb of ddr4 ram
Since 2nd system needs more money which i can barely pay ,i am not sure that is a good idea or not ...another thing is will 1th system gonna need upgrade any time soon ??
I need to mention i think i am gonna be a intermediate programmer in a year and planing on making apps and 2D games for Android .right now i am learning java then going for Android studio .
Sorry if it tooks too many words. Tnq


----------



## Toothless (Aug 26, 2020)

If you're not using an SSD right now, go for the 4690 combo. I'm assuming you mean the 6500 for the second combo (i5 6500) which is just BARELY slower than the 4690 anyway. 

Biggest difference is that the second option is better upgrades to a 6700k or similar.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 26, 2020)

Performance wise the first system is more bang for buck, most likely. Haswell (4xxx) is also a good place to be. Pretty close to Skylake in IPC.

But age wise, the second system is likely to last longer. Given the fact you were still on ddr2, you might want to sacrifice some perf for somewhat less aged hardware. Age does mean more wear&tear, perhaps some degradation.

Also what Toothless said. Upgrade path is better on the second setup, and SSD is a quality of life thing. It has a major impact, but price/GB is much higher than mechanical.


----------



## Shadowfiend (Aug 26, 2020)

So the performance of 4690 is not less than 6500
Unless i use k type i5 , do i get it right??
My main question is with first combo gonna need upgrade any time soon or it can handel me work till next 2 years then i can upgrade

I just want to use it for 2 3 year till i become pro ,when i can make money out of it i can change what ever the cost be ...i am just wondering that i going to need upgrade in next 2 years or not ...
I know it depends on my work but overally for a programmer this gonna work or not


----------



## Toothless (Aug 26, 2020)

Shadowfiend said:


> So the performance of 4690 is not less than 6500
> Unless i use k type i5 , do i get it right??
> My main question is with first combo gonna need upgrade any time soon or it can handel me work till next 2 years then i can upgrade
> 
> ...


The 4690 is about 5% better give-or-take over the 6500. Haswell was faster than Skylake at stock until you get to memory speeds, as Skylake is DDR4 and Haswell DDR3. 

If you go with the 4690, you'll be stuck on DDR3 but it'll be good enough to where you can save up money for a stronger, modern system in a year or more.


----------

